# Cherohala Challenge



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

I registered for this event and was wondering what cassette I should use. Are there any super steep sections which would call for an extreme gear ratio (e.g. 34/29)?  

I'd rather ride with my 12/25 cassette which suits me well for short (100-200 yard) 20% grades without much problems.:blush2:


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I won't be doing the ride this year but last year I had a triple with a 23 in back. With a 34 in front a 27 would be nice to have "just in case". I definitely wished for more gear on the Skyway, not that it's steep but it's long. Also, hardly any shade on it so if it's hot again it'll take a lot out of ya.
Good luck, it's a great ride.
Lou.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I've made it through the last two Challenges going 39x25, but I tend to stand and mash when the going gets tough rather than spin.

There aren't any extremely steep stretches (i.e.>10%)--it's just a long grinding climb.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Not really steep but it is a long hill. 

If you're a strong climber, you should be able to go with the 39/25 without any problem. I'm happy with 39/27, though. I can make it with a 25 but it is nice to have the 27 for a break. I've seen people with 39/23 really hating life only halfway up the hill.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

How popular is the metric Cherohala challenge? I'm tempted, especially by seeing some of the pictures from the area, but I'm doing the English Mtn. Challenge the weekend before and I'm not sure I really want to do a full century the weekend after that. I'd still get the skyway, but would I be missing out on a lot?
-Thanks!


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback. I develop a distaste for climbing when the combination of grade, heat, and sun come together.:cryin: I think I'll jump up to the 27 and play it safe.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

TACSTS, 

The metric does miss a lot, BUT, it does go up to the highest point on the Skyway, taking in some huge scenery on the way out and back. Plus, the climb from West to East on the Skyway is challenging, to say the least. 

Without question, it is worth riding!


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

If I can get up there I am really thinking bout doing the metric.(I'm in fl,long drive).

Looks like you go up to the top then turn around and come back down?Those "saw teeth" on the decent,how long are they?

I have a 12-27/53-39 however,I may want to try out a compact on this.I don't weigh much but i tend to spin so it would be nice to have a gear I can get on top of even on the steeper sections.

Looks like and absolute blast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

R.Rice said:


> Those "saw teeth" on the decent,how long are they?


As I recall, none of them are longer than a mile. They're steep enough to make you work, however.


----------



## tothlalaka (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree. The "sawteeth" sections are b/w 1/2-3/4 miles long. They are mentally tough at the end of the 115 mi option. I haven't done the metric but my friend did it last year and it is also enjoyable.
Gearing: really depends on how strong you are,spinner or grinder,etc. I have a compact - 34/27 and I use it everywhere in the mountains. Just like the others pointed out,the climb is very long and most of all, HOT. The heat is the worst part and there is no shade. It's good to have "extra" gearing just in case.
Good luck,see you on the Skyway.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I live in Tellico Plains and ride the skyway weekly for training. If you are not used to long several mile climbs of 9 percent grade I would bring a 27t cassette or a compact crankset. You will be able to make it with less gear but to ensure more comfort after several hours in the saddle I would bring more gearing. I ride it all the time with a 25 tooth cassette but I am doing most of my climbing before I hit 50 miles. However, during the challenge you get sort of beat up a little before you hit the major climbing on the Skyway around 70 mile mark, this is when you will appreciate the 27t. As others here have stated the climb up the skyway from the North Carolina side has almost no shade and the sun is quite intense this time of year and also at higher elevations. I climb the Tennessee side more often which has a fair amount of shade in places.This is the side you will climb if you are doing the metric. Climbing up the Tennessee side is longer and has more total elevation gain but the climb up the North Carolina side is a little steeper and difficult because it occurs so late in the ride, also the lack of shade if its sunny.

I will miss the event this year because it is the only week I could get off the next 2 months to take my kids on vacation. Also, I like to do my Century events in places that I normally do not get to ride for variety. It is a great ride. Its not cough up you lung steep anywhere but by the end most of you will be fairly tired. Its definately worth the trip. Have fun


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Velo Vol said:


> As I recall, none of them are longer than a mile. They're steep enough to make you work, however.


Looks like you go straight from descending into the climb(on the backside of the ride).

Looks like a really cool course.1/2 of it is ascending the other 1/2 is descending.

Anyone have an idea of what a decent time on this course would be?


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

R.Rice said:


> Anyone have an idea of what a decent time on this course would be?


A very rough estimate: 1.5 hours? I average 30-40 mph on the steeper descents, a little under 20 mph the last five miles (along the river), plus whatever time it takes to do the sawteeth.

Your results may vary.


----------



## John844 (Oct 10, 2005)

This year I heard the racers finished in just under 6 hours.

I had a much slower time, but still suffered as much as them.


----------

